# making an image collage, easy right?



## purpleworld (Nov 25, 2007)

Well yea i thought it would be cool if i took the 57 images of CD albums, dics covers and all that nonsense and made a wallpaper to use on my computer.

I have 57 images all small-medium in size, a few larger ones mixed in, and i want to make it so that they are all equal in size n stuff so i can make a grid-like image of it all together.I would look something like this 









Those arent mine, just somthing i goggled for this instance.

Thats the basic idea replacing it with my stuff.
I DO have adobe photoshop cs2 i tried to use that to see what could happen, but i dont know how to use it in the first place so it didnt work out. Help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Start Photoshop and go to File > Open. Select your first image and click OK to open it.

Click the Actions tab and the 'Create new action' button.










A dialog box will open. Type 'Resize' for the name and click the 'Record' button. This will record your actions while you resize this first image and save it as a macro, allowing you to resize the rest of your images as a batch in one go.

After clicking the 'Record' button, go to Image > Size. Set the resolution to 72 pixels/inch (standard screen resolution). Click the 'Constrain Proportions' button to keep your image square. Set the width and height in the top 2 boxes and click OK.

Go to File > Save. Leave the image quality as it is for now and click OK.

Go back to the Actions tab and click the Stop button. That's your Resize macro saved.










To resize the rest of the CD covers to the same size as the first one, go to File > Automate > Batch. Select 'Resize' from the Action dropdown menu. (Note: It should automatically be selected as it's the last one to be used, and might be called Action1)

Select Folder from the Source dropdown menu and click the Choose button to locate your CD covers folder. Then select Folder from the Destination dropdown menu and click the Choose button. Fill out the filename details for how you want the new resized images to be named.

Each of your CD cover images will appear onscreen one at a time. Just click the OK buttons for any dialog boxes and they'll all be finished in a few seconds.

There are easier ways to resize images using other programs, but this is a fairly straightforward way to do it in Photoshop.

Now they're all the same size you can create a new blank image the same size as your desktop resolution and copy/paste the images to create your desktop wallpaper.


----------



## purpleworld (Nov 25, 2007)

Thx I appreciate the help, and the depth of your great knowledge and skills


----------



## acornsales (Feb 10, 2011)

I have always been looking for procedure... Thnx for sharing knowledge....


----------

